# Frosty Paws?



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Anyone ever use these? I see them in the frozen food section at the grocery store sometimes and thinking about trying them out for Delilah and Macie this summer.


----------



## Roxysmom7 (Mar 13, 2010)

I've given them to 3 of my dogs. They love them. I usually just split one between the 3 of them.(yellow lab,yorkie,and maltese)


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I tried them once for my 1st Maltese a long time ago. He loved them. The ingredients aren't that great (of course), so I gave him about 1/4 of one of the little cups as a one-time treat...I wouldn't buy them again just because of the ingredients.

Honestly, if you'd like to give your baby a frozen treat, I would just freeze some organic plain yogurt to give as a treat. Mine like plain yogurt.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Last summer I would make homeade frosty paws for the dogs, which is healthier and cheaper.

Buy a big package of the bathroom size dixie cups.

1 32 oz. container plain yogurt
1 banana
2 or 3 Tbsp. organic peanut butter

You can also add other fruit, such as blueberries.

Blend in the blender, and pour your desired amount into the dixie cups and then put in the freezer. The dogs love them!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

nekkidfish said:


> Last summer I would make homeade frosty paws for the dogs, which is healthier and cheaper.
> 
> Buy a big package of the bathroom size dixie cups.
> 
> ...


great idea! :aktion033: i'll remember this for summer.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

nekkidfish said:


> Last summer I would make homeade frosty paws for the dogs, which is healthier and cheaper.
> 
> Buy a big package of the bathroom size dixie cups.
> 
> ...


I think I would like that!!!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Sounds yummy! Maybe all should make some and have our little Furbutts SHARE with us!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Mmmm! the homemade one does sound good  Useful too, as Lola has gone off yogurt a bit, this is a good way of getting her to eat it again. I have never seen the store bought one.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't use frosty paws but I have purchased yoghund and its pretty good. A few preservatives so making your own sounds great but if you don't have time then try yoghund. It comes in two flavors and Hunter seems to like both. I only feed about 1/4 to 1/2 at a time though cause its a big treat!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

yukki said:


> Sounds yummy! Maybe all should make some and have our little Furbutts SHARE with us!


I tried them, they're not that good. :HistericalSmiley: But, if you want to make some for yourself, buy the vanilla flavored yogurt and make it with that. I just don't make them with the vanilla for the dogs because of the added sugar.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

nekkidfish said:


> Last summer I would make homeade frosty paws for the dogs, which is healthier and cheaper.
> 
> Buy a big package of the bathroom size dixie cups.
> 
> ...


I will have to try this for my girls, Babydoll liked the frosty paws and did well with it, but Sweetie my TFT on the other hand didn't do so well with the frosty paws, she threw up about an hour after eating about a 1/8 of one.


----------

